# " WARNING" !!! Bubba Found His Photo-Bucket !!



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey all, you can thank Al for selling me a camera :freak:
older stuff 1st...

Bubba 123 :wave: :devil:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

older stuff 1st...

Bubba 123 :wave: :devil:[/quote]

http://s1230.photobucket.com/user/larcombe1/media/customs/026.jpg.html

This is the Hardcastle and McCormick ; Coyotte, cast by Badd Dawg..
(testing posting)


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> older stuff 1st...
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave: :devil:


http://s1230.photobucket.com/user/larcombe1/slideshow/customs

http://s1230.photobucket.com/user/larcombe1/slideshow/

http://s1230.photobucket.com/user/larcombe1/slideshow/PROJECTS IN PROGRESS - 2012

http://s1230.photobucket.com/user/larcombe1/slideshow/BubbasSlotCarEmporium2


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Now we know why PhotoBucket has been down so much as of Late. They had to add more storage space for Bubba's photos.


Rob


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*no contest*



Bubba 123 said:


> Hey all, you can thank Al for selling me a camera :freak:
> older stuff 1st...
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave: :devil:


I plead no contest
I din't do it
I am a victim of coikumstances
she said she was 18!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> Now we know why PhotoBucket has been down so much as of Late. They had to add more storage space for Bubba's photos.
> 
> 
> Rob


more (having internet issues today :freak: ):wave: anyone else having Internet Explorer issues ????

Ok, that's the "OLD" Stuff... 
got everything caught up,... NEW "Cave" picks SOON!!!
(Ya's Bin' WARNED !! ;-) )


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Bubba 123 said:


> older stuff 1st...
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave: :devil:


http://s1230.photobucket.com/user/larcombe1/media/customs/026.jpg.html

This is the Hardcastle and McCormick ; Coyotte, cast by Badd Dawg..
(testing posting)

[/QUOTE]

Now just copy the "img" code ( bottom link under your picture) and paste... saves me a little work looking!!! RM


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> more (having internet issues today :freak: ):wave: anyone else having Internet Explorer issues ????
> 
> Ok, that's the "OLD" Stuff...
> got everything caught up,... NEW "Cave" picks SOON!!!
> (Ya's Bin' WARNED !! ;-) )


Ok, Randy.
but there were about 100+/- pics...
so instead of clogging up this thread....
I though "Slide-Show" might work best...(??)

Bubba :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nevermind, didn't know you meant to show the whole album...RM


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 

As U were PRE-WARNED; .....


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

REJOICE!!!
this is MOST the "Updated" cave pics...
see anything of interest, let me know....

will be starting single pics as soon as I get a tripod...
in; "Bubba O'Reilly's Garage" Thread..

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice collection of goodies. I see ya have Elvira keeping an eye on things.
>Tom<


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Super Coupe said:


> Nice collection of goodies. I see ya have Elvira keeping an eye on things.
> >Tom<


hey Tom :wave:
yeah, and Her "Alien" friend on the other wall too...
I Don't trust that "Mars Attacks !!" Alien on top of him though... ;-)

ok, the batteries went "DOA" (rechargeable & "Ing" as we speak)......
before I got to the Tracks, and a bunch more cars...
need to pull the 2-layers of displays shelf on that end wall.. 
for some decent shots of the "Behind" stuff...

also need to get that tri-pod @ Wally-World (hands aren't steady enough):thumbsup:

thanks guys :wave:

Bubba the Senile 123 :wave:


----------

